# marine snail id help



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

*Snail ID*

It is a Nassarius Snail. Very helpfull in keeping your sand stirred. I have a few in my tank. I love how they pop out of the sand when I feed my fish, looking for leftovers. :bigsmile:

Nassarius Snail - Nassarius sp.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

sweet thanks, i also found out they can do backflips if you take them out of the water to take a picture


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

lol, yeah ive have a few that climb up the glass and then fall straight to the bottom once they hit the top of the water. Once on the bottom they will do the flippy thing to right themselves. I had one that did it over and over again ( climbing up the glass, only to fall--or "jump" back down) did it for a few days.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

More specifically, it's a Tonga nassarius. It's bigger than the standard nassarius snails that you usually see so it's an even better scavenger. Make sure you feed meaty foods like mysis shrimp so it can feed on leftovers.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

fkshiu said:


> More specifically, it's a Tonga nassarius. It's bigger than the standard nassarius snails that you usually see so it's an even bigger scavenger. Make sure you feed meaty foods like mysis shrimp so it can feed on leftovers.


it should have plenty to eat , all ive got in the tank with it is 2 yellow tail damsels, a banded coral shrimp and the tonga nassarius and chances are one of the damsels wont make it though the night because it got beat up pretty bad


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

spit.fire said:


> it should have plenty to eat , all ive got in the tank with it is 2 yellow tail damsels, a banded coral shrimp and the tonga nassarius and chances are one of the damsels wont make it though the night because it got beat up pretty bad


Is this the 2g??????


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

These are awesome snails. I have them in my tanks as main members of my clean up crew.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

STANKYfish said:


> Is this the 2g??????


haha no, thhe 2 gal has 2 twintail female bettas in it now

its in a 30gal


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

Thats good. I was wondering how all those cound fit in a 2g, ang how you could keep the water stable...


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Chewie said:


> Thats good. I was wondering how all those cound fit in a 2g, ang how you could keep the water stable...


haha ya i need to update my sig

the 2 gal was one of those tanks that got a waterchange every 3-4 days and daily water tests, got tired of it tho and shut it down and threw everything in my 30's


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

ignore the mess, its a work in progress


----------



## beaux (Jan 18, 2011)

i was just fixing to post a pic and ask what these guys are when i found this hahaha. was gona ask about my new "elephant" snails hahahaha. i got the tiny ones a few weeks ago and ive only seen 1 of em coming out o the sand but it was WAY cool to watch! verrrrrry cool lil critters!
Beaux


----------

